# Lopi Declaration



## riguy (Mar 24, 2006)

Here's the new stove.  Just installed about an hour ago.  Very pleased with the looks.  If it runs as well as it looks, I'll be a happy man! :cheese:


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 24, 2006)

very nice install. Looks very very clean. Love the small tiles in the background


----------



## riguy (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks!  Yea, that's probably as clean as it will ever be.  That's why I took a picture...LOL.  yes, I just installed the tiles last weekend.  Originally there were bricks, but I didn't have enough clearance.  When I removed the wood trim above the firebox opening, the bricks stopped and it was all mortar...not a good look.  So, the tiles were the solution.


----------



## Shane (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks great let us know how it performs!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 24, 2006)

That stove and hearth look so pretty it seems like a shame to light a fire in it.

Oh hell, crank'er up!

Congrats.


----------



## ERPARKER (Mar 28, 2006)

riguy said:
			
		

> Here's the new stove.  Just installed about an hour ago.  Very pleased with the looks.  If it runs as well as it looks, I'll be a happy man! :cheese:



Very nice.  Where's the power cord?

We've been pleased with our Declaration.

Eric


----------



## garyw (Apr 11, 2006)

We like your install!  Your mantle and tile look great with the Wilmington face and Arabesque grills.  We hope you like this insert too!  - The Marketing Department, Lopi, Travis Industries


----------



## Corie (Apr 12, 2006)

holy cow!

They're watching....


----------



## wg_bent (Apr 12, 2006)

Travis Industries said:
			
		

> We like your install!  Your mantle and tile look great with the Wilmington face and Arabesque grills.  We hope you like this insert too!  - The Marketing Department, Lopi, Travis Industries



Your first post Travis...I applaud you for participating here


----------



## webbie (Apr 12, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> holy cow!
> 
> They're watching....



These folks, as you can imagine, can't spend too much time here...after all, they are still trying to catch up and build for next year!


----------



## riguy (May 17, 2006)

Travis Industries said:
			
		

> We like your install!  Your mantle and tile look great with the Wilmington face and Arabesque grills.  We hope you like this insert too!  - The Marketing Department, Lopi, Travis Industries



Are you sure you're not the NSA??  

Hey, thanks!  So far, so good.


----------



## Corie (May 18, 2006)

How about some pictures of that bad boy in operation??


----------



## riguy (May 18, 2006)

Are you crazy!  It 72 outside right now, thats the warmest it's been since last August for crying out loud!!LOL...  Gotta be honest, the only heat I wanna feel is the sun on my skin.  Between the Noah floods around here and the cold days.....LOL

Next fall, I promise.  Would a picture of my nice chiminea do?


----------



## Mike Wilson (May 19, 2006)

Travis Industries said:
			
		

> We like your install!  Your mantle and tile look great with the Wilmington face and *Arabesque* grills.  We hope you like this insert too!  - The Marketing Department, Lopi, Travis Industries



Did he say Arab... That's it.  Rip the insert out, or at least order it with a nice New England-esque grille, or perhaps a Colorado-esque grille, or maybe a nice New Orleans-esque grille...

Sorry, my inner wood-burner makes me cringe at the mere mention of the petro-gods...

-- Mike


----------



## wowchad (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm looking at this same insert and man does yours looks great...but I don't see the Arabesque grills...am I missing something

http://www.lopistoves.com/product_guide/detail.aspx?id=219


----------

